
How Stephen King Was Outed as Richard Bachman - artsandsci
http://mentalfloss.com/article/502166/how-stephen-king-was-outed-richard-bachman
======
scrumper
"This is what Stephen King would write like if Stephen King could really
write."

Heh.

------
HenryTheHorse
It took an obsessive nerd to actually go to the Library of Congress to
research the novel's copyright information (the Pre-Internet Age's equivalent
of looking up domain registry information?). Rather smart and perceptive of
him, but I am not sure doxxing "Richard Bachman" was a good move. This
happened recently to writer "Elena Ferrante" as well.

------
valuearb
interesting for its explanation of why Stephen King created the pseudonym. i
had always wondered.

